# Mystery bump.......



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just noticed a bump on Baby Girl, biggest clown loach. It is not white, yellow, or any other color. It is on her first black stripe, bove the left eye. It is the same color as she is. I will try to get a pic tomorrow of it and post on here so you can all see it. I am not sure if it is harmless or not, but she doesn't seem bothered by it at the moment. I noticed the bump on her when I got home this evening. What could it be? Has anyone had this on their clown loaches?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

you have had a few getting sick lately.....
have you treated with antibacterial and antifungal?
dose for the week like it says


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

No I haven't treated with antibacterial or antifungal.

The bump, after closer inspection, looks like a wound of some kind. Not sure though.


----------

